# Q9400 on P5N-E SLI?



## Richard Parker

Hey there,

First post. This seems like the place to ask this kind of question; hopefully someone can lend a hand!

I've got a P5N-E SLI mobo. I know it's a bit rusty by now, but I'd love to give it a boost before I bite the bullet and do a full rebuild. 

I was thinking of putting a Q9400 in there, in place of my Core 2 Duo 2.66 (whatever that one's called!). But I see it's not "officially" a supported CPU. On an earlier thread, someone said that a user (ScOut?) had this combination working. On the site, it says the board supports 45nm 775 CPUs, but the Q9400 isn't listed...


Anyone able to reassure me before I fork over the cash?


Thanks!


----------



## linkin

ScOut Had a Q9300 running in his P5N-E Sli (which is now mine ) and from what i know that was with the 1403 BIOS. the latest is 1406 and i read somewhere that it added support for new CPU's, but it didn't list which ones. My guess is that it will work no problems, i'm aiming for a Q9400 myself too.

Best bet is to flash to the 1406 BIOS and stick it in.


----------



## 87dtna

Do you already have the CPU?  Or are you looking to purchase it?  It's $190 on newegg right now.
My advice is to sell the p5n board and build yourself an I3 rig.


Is this the CPU you have now, E6700? -

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16819115002

If so, you will se a large improvement with an I3 530 or 540.


----------



## Richard Parker

Right now I think I have the e6400 (2.13 Ghz), OC'd to 2.66. So yeah, I'm hoping for an improvement. I've had this old guy for a long time now.

I was hoping that I could drop in a new CPU without doing a total rebuild. Save a little cash and hopefully a bunch of headache. Is there such a dramatic difference between the i5 line and the Q9xxx line?

I wish I could find just one person who could say, first-hand, that the q9400 will work with the P5N-E SLI... it would be a real shame to buy it just to find out it won't post!


----------



## linkin

They do work. the Q9400 is just a faster clockspeed version of the Q9300. (IIRC just a higher multiplier) the Q9300 is still a 45nm quadcore on the same architechture.











that should be enough to prove that they work. if a Q9300 works, then a Q9400 should work no problems. when i get mine (yes, i will take the risk) i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Richard Parker

Amazing. Thanks for the advice, linkin!

We know that the Q9300 works, then?


----------



## 87dtna

If you buy the CPU from newegg you can return it, cost you 15% restocking fee but atleast you won't loose your shorts over it.  I honestly think it will work no problem as long as you have the latest Bios update.  On the Asus website it says the board supports 45nm core 2 quads so that should cover it.


----------



## linkin

Richard Parker said:


> Amazing. Thanks for the advice, linkin!
> 
> We know that the Q9300 works, then?



Yes, ScOuT (the previous owner of my motherboard) used a Q9300 in the P5N-E Sli. He has en EVGA 780i motherboard now, with the Q9300.

He's in Afghanistan again so he seldom comes on, but when he does you could ask him about it.

I'll send him a message to contact you about it. 

Once you get 100 posts on the forum (i think it's 100) you can send private messages as well.


----------



## Richard Parker

Sweet. Thanks again, Linkin.


----------



## ScOuT

Hello...

I did have the P5N-E for about a year. That is correct, I bought the motherboard and a Q9300 as a package deal when I built the computer in March 08. It actuyally ran great the entire time I used that combo. 

Officially the Nvidia 650 chipset does not support the Q9xxx or any 45nm series Intel processors. It worked fine for me and ran smooth as silk the entire time. I have also seen on the Asus forum of people having major problems with the Nvidia 650 and Intel Q9xxx series. It might just be hit or miss? When I got the motherboard it had the 801 BIOS and fired right up. That would indicate that a BIOS update has nothing to do with my success of running the combo.

My recomendation would be to get a processor that is Officially supported, it's not worth the money and or potential problems that might happen. The Q6xxx series is supported and will handle anything you throw at them. The Q6600 can be found at good prices and even better prices if bought used.

I know that BIOS inside and out...I'll remember it forever I think If you ever have any questions plet us know. 


I looked for a screen shot of the combo running....can't find one right now. Here is a pic of the computer running


----------



## 87dtna

ScOuT said:


> Officially the Nvidia 650 chipset does not support the Q9xxx or any 45nm series Intel processors.]




It says it does right on the website!  (45nm C2Q)

http://asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=KyHOsOKWujC2QguJ

Must have been a bios update.


----------



## Richard Parker

Wow. Thanks for the reply, ScOuT. I think I'll take that advice--see if I can track down a Q6600 somewhere.

Again, thanks everyone!

Edit: 87dtna, it's a little confusing. It says that 45nm multi core is supported, and that quad core is supported, but not necessarily "45nm quad core". It would be pretty tricky to write it like that, but if you click on the supported CPUs list, the Q9xxx series is not listed (except for the Q9505)...

Weird, all around. Which is why I'm shy about putting my money down.


----------



## linkin

If you really aren't sure, maybe get a Q8x00? those are 65nm IIRC.


----------



## 87dtna

linkin93 said:


> If you really aren't sure, maybe get a Q8x00? those are 65nm IIRC.



No, they aren't.  They are 45nm too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115055&cm_re=Q8200-_-19-115-055-_-Product


If you are an overclocker, there's really nothing wrong with intel's entry level quad the Q8200.  It's still a strong cpu, and the 2mb less cache isn't worth much of anything at all so if you OC it to ~3ghz on stock voltage (probably, perhaps an itty bitty bump) you got yourself a strong chip thats gonna run decently cool, will play any game, and multitask just as good as a Q9400 for $40 less.


----------



## ScOuT

87dtna said:


> It says it does right on the website! (45nm C2Q)
> 
> http://asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=KyHOsOKWujC2QguJ
> 
> Must have been a bios update.


 
Not really...read between the lines. On the cover it says 

"Support Intel® next generation 45nm Multi-core CPU"
"Intel® Quad-Core"

Makes a person think

Click on the "CPU Support" tab...that list is the actual list of supported CPUs. I actually mis spoke about the 45nm Intel chips...it supports the 45nm Duo cores but it officially supports only one 45nm Quad...the Intel Q9505. It's just a marketing gimick that Asus does. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115060

I would still look for a Q6xxx series Quad for an upgrade. It will do everything you need it to and more. You can also save some cash


----------



## Richard Parker

ScOuT said:


> I would still look for a Q6xxx series Quad for an upgrade. It will do everything you need it to and more. You can also save some cash




Yeah, I've done a little bit of that today. No luck so far... I guess they're getting a little out of date... still, will keep the eyes open!


----------



## Richard Parker

Also: does anyone have thoughts on why this mobo would support the Q9505, but no other Q9xxx series CPUs? Seems odd, doesn't it?


----------



## linkin

I'm pretty sure the latest BIOS (1406) added some support for new CPU's. The Q9xxx all use the yorkfield core (i think) but with a different multiplier or different amount of cache. There really isn't any reason why they shouldn't be supported.


----------



## 87dtna

linkin93 said:


> I'm pretty sure the latest BIOS (1406) added some support for new CPU's. The Q9xxx all use the yorkfield core (i think) but with a different multiplier or different amount of cache. There really isn't any reason why they shouldn't be supported.



Exactly.  I had a mobo that did not have the new E3200 wolfdale core celeron on the support list, but it supported other wolfdale core cpu's like the e5200 and E8400 so I just tried it out and sure enough it worked fine.


----------



## linkin

Well, they are supported, but not officially. and i doubt Asus is going to bother with updating specs for a 2-3 year old board. It's common knowledge that the Q9xxx series does work, with a certain bios and above.


----------



## Richard Parker

As a follow-up to all you helpful people, I ended up getting a very cheap Q8200 (which, I know, isn't the best chip, but it was the best deal around). It is a 45nm quad, like the others we've discussed.

Despite not being on the officially supported list, it's recognized by the 1406 bios and seems to work just fine. I've got it OC'd on automatic voltage to 2.66 (FSB just below 400, I think). It's stable like this. Any more and I get lots of random issues. Also, the NB get's quite hot to the touch. So I've decided to leave it at this for now (*unless anyone has any tips... ScOuT... *nudge nudge**).


Thanks again!


----------



## linkin

Do what scout did to the NB on his board. here is a picture of my setup, you can see what he did to the NB, stuck a small fan on there with some screws. it helps a lot.


----------



## 87dtna

Richard Parker said:


> As a follow-up to all you helpful people, I ended up getting a very cheap Q8200 (which, I know, isn't the best chip, but it was the best deal around). It is a 45nm quad, like the others we've discussed.
> 
> Despite not being on the officially supported list, it's recognized by the 1406 bios and seems to work just fine. I've got it OC'd on automatic voltage to 2.66 (FSB just below 400, I think). It's stable like this. Any more and I get lots of random issues. Also, the NB get's quite hot to the touch. So I've decided to leave it at this for now (*unless anyone has any tips... ScOuT... *nudge nudge**).
> 
> 
> Thanks again!




The Q8200 may be intel's entry quad, but honestly it's about as strong as a Phenom II amd quad clock for clock.  It just lacks the stock clock speed.  You should be able to get 3ghz out of it easily, most likely on stock voltage...but maybe a slight bump.

Your mutliplier is 7, so FSB times 7.  So right now for 2.66ghz you have your FSB at 380.  400 will get you 2.8ghz.  Remember though to set your ram speed accordingly, unless the board you have has an unlinked option.

Whatever your stock Vcore is, manually set it in the bios.  Auto voltage is your enemy, never use auto.  
Also, are you just running the stock cooler?


----------



## linkin

P5N-E does have an unlinked mode, and it's very useful! I only want to void warranty on one of the most important parts of a computer, not two 

but it's really helpful.


----------



## Richard Parker

Yeah, I'm running unlinked, and have a Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (I think that's it...). 

It seems to get unstable before it gets too hot (I'm using around 65 degrees as a safe temp under load... reasonable?). I've been betting that it's the NB that's getting overheated... what are the symptoms of an overheating NB, anyway?


----------



## linkin

I believe the symptoms are the same: Bluescreens


----------

